

Opera Features and the Release Cycle - fetbaffe
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/opera-features-and-release-cycle

======
fetbaffe
"We got a long list from you yesterday. Yes we made a list! As we have
mentioned in the comments and we want to say it loud now - more features will
come in future versions. Just to mention Link, themes support, geolocation and
a feature rich tab bar to start with. Some are already in the making - just
disabled since not stable enough just yet. Over the time also our
settings/configuration will become richer too. And one more - Dragonfly is not
dead though we cannot give you more information yet."

Dragonfly!

I never really liked the Webkit developer tools. Blink-V8 powered Dragonfly is
a killer feature for a developer.

------
fetbaffe
"You don't need to worry about Opera becoming a clone of something"

That is the big risk, but if they play their cards correctly this can be a way
of getting Chrome users to switch to Opera. you want the same speed and
rendering but better features? We have it!

